# change .txt to .ini?



## Problesome

I've installed Lord of the Rings the Battle for Middle-earth (1) and I simply can't get it started, I've googled alot and found many fixes that didn't work for me, ultimately I need to make a .txt file, rename it to Options.ini, while writing some things in the document and that should make the game launch, problem is, how do I change the txt. to .ini?

Here are links to my problem:
http://www.sevenforums.com/gaming/32359-lotr-battle-middle-earth-2-a-2.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/solved-battle-for-middle-earth-ii-377200.html

if you have any idea what's wrong here, I would be extremely happy, this is one of the more fun rtsrp games I've played.

In advance thanks!


----------



## reventon

Hi,

Go to START -> type *Folder Option* press enter -> go to the *View* tab then scroll down and *uncheck* the box beside *Hide extensions for known file types*

Then go back to your txt file and you should see the *.txt* extenstion on the end - just change it to a *.ini*

You will still be able to open the file with notepad (just right click on it and select edit)

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## Problesome

I have "show hidden maps and extentions" enabled, but when I go to C:\Users\"my name"\AppData\Roaming\My Battle for Middle-earth Files, I can still only see the .txt document I made called options.ini, I simple cannot figure out how to change it to .ini document / file, when I looked into it, the name of the document was " options.ini.txt " though I only named it options.ini, any ideas?


----------



## Problesome

the official name: Options.ini.txt - file type: text document, I simple can't change that to .ini grr :>


----------



## Lead3

Have you tried to rename it options.ini using right click, then rename?


----------



## Problesome

UPDATE

I took a random .ini file and I put in the stuff I was told to from the guide, and I put that into the game where it was supposed to be, everything according to the guide, but that didn't work, I don't know if it was wrong of me to do what I did, or if the fix simply doesn't work for me, either way, any suggestions?


----------



## Lead3

Did you rename the random .ini file to options.ini or leave it with its old name?

Did you try my suggestion from the previous post?

Also, if you save a file using Notepad, select *save as *and then select the down arrow next to *save as type *and select *all files*. Then type in options.ini in the file name block. This will save the file as *options.ini *and not options.ini.txt.


----------



## Problesome

I renamed the random .ini to options.ini, and the file had a "gear" on it, I also tried your previous suggestion but it didn't work, i'm gonna try your new suggestion and see if that works.


----------



## Problesome

6 Thumbs up, the last suggestion worked, I guess I was doing it wrong all along, but whatever  Thank you so much, now I'll be able to enjoy the game without lag in the later missions.. (yes my old pc sucked **** 

Once agian thank you


----------



## Lead3

You are welcome. I'm glad it worked for you.


----------

